# Digitisation of health records should have been completed long ago



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone who has had to be wheeled from a hospital radiology department back to their ward, clutching their own X-ray, will have wondered why it is that the NHS seems to be so behind the times in information technology. Despite a failure to keep up with demands on it – and contrary to much of the one-sided press treatment it receives – the British health service continues to provide some of the best care in the world, backed by advanced technology, modern drugs and extraordinarily talented and committed professionals.

But the digital issue does present a conundrum. Until recently, every GP’s prescription was issued on paper (though, mercifully, the days of illegible, handwritten dosages are gone). Hospital wards still have patient notes attached to clipboards pinned at the foot of each bed, and paper abounds across the wards and surgeries. It does seem odd, in the age of MRI scans and stem-cell research.

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...ld-have-been-completed-long-ago-10480367.html


----------



## grovesy (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been retried 3 years and Xrays had been digital for a few years where I worked.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 1, 2015)

They've been digital here for quite some time too.


----------



## Catsmother (Sep 2, 2015)

On the other hand . . . I had to have a hip Xrayed at my local hospital recently and had to wait three weeks for the results to reach my GP!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 2, 2015)

This could have been partly due to the xray having to be reported on by a Radiologist!


----------

